# Anyone use German Dark Wheat bread?



## r0dxx (Jul 20, 2005)

It's made my Peppridge Farm...

Anyways I bought some last night, and I just noticed the nutrition facts totally changed. 

3g sugar slice now
and 110 cal instead of 90 
and i think the fat changed too


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 20, 2005)

where did you find it?  i am looking for a different staple bread, and have heard mixed review on whole grain breads that one finds in the average grocery store.  I have been using different varieties of Natural Ovens bread, but i am skeptical.  Pepperidge Farm has a couple of types of whole grain bread that i like, but I eat A TON,a nd realize that i have eaten a whole loaf in a day and a half!


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 20, 2005)

They all have their evils... 

The one I use is Pepridge Farm German Dark Wheat its stone ground whole wheat, and seems to not have HFCS... so I use it alot


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 20, 2005)

now in Germany would it just be called Pepperidge Farm Dark Wheat? but really bro, as long as it has stone ground wheat flour, no HFCS, and some fiber it should all be good. Personally I like to look for minimal ingredients, i.e. ones with out all the preservatives and stuff.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 21, 2005)

I generally I stay away from all these types of wheat based/flour based breads. and I would limit bread intake in general too. 

Most bread is nutritionally void - it lacks the vitamins, minerals, fibre, water, phytochemicals, anti-oxidants, protein, healthy fats and other good things you find in whole grains and other unprocessed carb sources.... 

It is also not going to be as good at filling you up and keeping you full (due to the lower fibre content and smaller 'bulk effect', a higher GI a lower protein and a lowre healthy fat content) and will also have a lower thermogenic effect too (it takes less energy to digest/absorb and utilise). 

But iIf you are going to eat bread, then my usual suggestion is a dense, flourless essene breads (esp rye essene bread), sprouted bread or wholegrain pumpernickel bread. With these breads you are at least getting most of the vitamins/minerals, water, fibre and other good things in from the grains... and it is packaged in a lower GI/GL form with a higher satiety effect.

But if you can't get these, or you do not like them, then go for the dense, highly grained breads (LOTS OF WHOLE GRAINS & LOTS OF SEEDS) made with wholegrain flours and without lots of added sugars/syrups/fats. 

Then you have things like rye bread or wholegrain spelt or barley breads... and it is only after all of there that you would want to go for your whole wheat.  Despite what people believe - Whole wheat bread is not much better than white bread (nutrition wise, GI wise, GL wise or satiety wise...


----------



## grant (Jul 21, 2005)

the 3 g of sugar are probably from the molasses added to the dough in order to make it dark--


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 21, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> the 3 g of sugar are probably from the molasses added to the dough in order to make it dark--




It is like a lot of 'brown' products supermarket (breads, pasta's, rolls etc) - the companies are trying to cash in on the public thinking that 'brown' food is healthier than 'white' food..


----------

